

Microsoft to launch Bing Fund angel investment incubator - hackerbob
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-to-launch-bing-fund-angel-investment-incubator-7000000430/

======
wlesieutre
Microsoft likes to take their product names and apply them in weird places.
Maybe they can call it MS Bing .NET Fund.

I wonder how much of a Bing tie-in the projects will. Red to have? If it's
none, the name is silly. If it's too much and they try to force it, I can't
see it doing well.

~~~
wlesieutre
That was supposed to say required, but I think I missed the time limit to edit

------
aaronbrethorst
I've been hoping Microsoft would do this for years. I always assumed it would
never happen, because... Well, I don't know. Why do companies where all of the
senior people have read "The Innovator's Dilemma" still suck? Whatever the
reason is for that.

In any case, I'm happy to be proven wrong.

~~~
xkcdfanboy
You would think with Bill Gates being the most influential philanthropist in
the world that it would have been done by now. One huge way to help the world
is to encourage intellectual/technological growth. Maybe this actually was
partly brought on by his inquiry, anyone know more details about the root of
this advent at Microsoft?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I think he has more interesting things to spend his money on than 'more of the
same' out of Microsoft. Also, it would likely be a bit demoralizing to create
the world's largest, most successful software company and then finally have to
admit that 'no, we can't do it all on our own.'

~~~
xkcdfanboy
I suppose but I would think that he would know mavericks like himself would
never agree to work for a corporation under someone else, they would rather
freelance until they can conquer that corp, sell to that corp, or create a new
market. But maybe he's just supposing there's not another Gates out there? ;)

------
Toshio
A dinosaur trying to look cool and hip. YAWN.

~~~
avens19
Every time there is a post about Microsoft, this is the obligatory response. I
understand that being such a huge company makes it difficult to change, but
from the inside it's very exciting seeing all of the new innovations coming
out. Microsoft is certainly no longer resting on the success of Windows but is
actually trying to make cool, useful products and shaking things up.

~~~
pedalpete
I keep hearing similar sentiments from friends associated with Microsoft, and
I love my Windows Phone, but there needs to be a better response to the trolls
than just 'this is getting old'.

Microsoft only has themselves to blame for the public perception of them. They
did such a horrible job at marketing for so long, that people got really bored
with them.

Sadly, though the products are great, the marketing is still boring.

